# Schreibtisch



## Veralia (19. Juni 2016)

Hallöchen.

Ich bin dabei mir einen hübschen, und auch ein wenig praktischeren Schreibtisch zusammen zu stellen. Ich wollte diesmal unbedingt, dass er über Eck geht, damit ich mehr Platz zur Verfügung habe. 

Ich habe auch schon eine grobe Vorstellung von dem, was ich haben möchte. 

Im groben habe ich mich für diese Variante Entschieden:

1x LINNMON / ADILS Ecktisch - weiss  - IKEA
2x LINNMON / ADILS Tisch - weiss  - IKEA

Nun ist das im Groben das, was ich möchte. Aber nicht genau das, was ich suche. Und zwar gefällt es mir nicht, dass das Eckstück eine abgerundete Seite hat. Ich hätte diese Seite lieber gerade, denn Tastaturen sind auch gerade, und nicht abgerundet. Aber eben trotzdem ein Fünfeck.

So wollte ich es im Grunde haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage ist nun: Wo bekomme ich am besten ein solches Eckstück her, wenn ich es mir nicht selber machen kann? Oder auch niemanden kenne, der das könnte?


----------



## Wired (19. Juni 2016)

Oh du kannst dir so eine Ecke durchaus selbst machen, mein PC Tisch is als Beispiel 102(b) x90(t) und ca 4mm stark, 102 weil passgenau in ne Raumecke. Gehst einfach in den nächsten guten Baumarkt und lässt dir so eine Platte anfertigen, die passenden Tischbeine bekommst auch auf Amazon oder im Baumarkt oder sonst wo. Über den Preis kann ich aber keine Info geben da es ja ne Ecke is, sollte denk ich nich all zu teuer werden.

Nachfragen kostet nach wie vor nichts!


----------



## Veralia (19. Juni 2016)

Findest du denn so eine gerade Seite nützlicher als eine gebogene? Oder ist der Unterschied eher "Meckern auf hohem Niveau"?


----------



## Grotix (19. Juni 2016)

Kauf doch nicht bei IKEA die haben nur billigscheiß O.o


----------



## Metalic (19. Juni 2016)

Grotix schrieb:


> Kauf doch nicht bei IKEA die haben nur billigscheiß O.o


Ganz ehrlich. Das ist Schwachsinn. Natürlich bekommst du da keine italienischen Designermöbel, aber auch bei Ikea bekommst du vernünftige Dinge. Kauf halt nicht das Billigste.


----------



## Grotix (19. Juni 2016)

Kauf was gescheites vom tischler maßgefertigt da bekommst du ganz genau das was du brauchst. Ikea is wirklich nur billig die möbel hast du nicht lange


----------



## Veralia (19. Juni 2016)

Viel Geld habe ich nicht, darum sollte es was "billiges" sein.  Im Moment habe ich auch einen Schreibtisch von Ikea und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. 

Wie ist denn eure Meinung zu so einer Ecke?

Findet ihr so eine Ecke hat Vorteile, oder eher Nachteile? Zum zocken natürlich! Mit derzeit 2x 24" Bildschirmen. 

Oder ist das eher irrelevant? 

Ich hätte einfach gerne etwas mehr Platz. Und was ist optisch eher ein Hingucker? Eure persönliche Meinung ist gefragt!


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2016)

Muss es denn umbedingt eine Ecke mit Schräge sein? Die Alternative wäre so etwas wie auf dem Bild, was ich auch bevorzuge wenn ich so eine planen würde.
Wenn du aber auch so eine Schräge bestehst dann nimm lieber eine Grade.


----------



## Veralia (20. Juni 2016)

Ich habe noch einmal darüber nachgedacht und werde dem Vorschlag von Wired folgen! So über Eck, ohne eine Schräge, ist doch besser für mein Zimmer.

In welchem Programm hast du die Skizze angefertigt, Wired?

Ich habe mal etwas in deiner Skizze eingezeichnet. Normalerweise müsste dort, wo der rote Kreis ist, ein Tischbein sein. Da wäre es allerdings schön, wenn dort keines ist. Wie kann ich trotzdem für Stabilität sorgen? Die beiden Tischplatten im 90° Winkel miteinander verbinden? Und wenn ja, hätte wer einen Link zu soetwas, was ich dann brauche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. Juni 2016)

Etwas wie ein Schreibtisch das stabil sein soll, würde ich nicht von Ikea nehmen. Diese Meinung beruht auf Erfahrung da ich auch beruflich unzähliche unterschiedliche Sachen von Ikea in Händen hatte und kann es nicht empfehlen. Außer du hast Kinder und die Sachen überleben nicht sehr lange.


----------



## Veralia (21. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nun seit über einem Jahr einen Schreibtisch von Ikea und bin mehr als zufrieden.  Lediglich der Platz ist mir nun etwas zu gering. Außerdem habe ich bei weitem kein Geld für irgendwelche Qualitätsmöbel. Ich kaufe lieber alle 3, 4 Jahre was neues für 50 Euro als einmalig etwas für 200.


----------



## Wired (21. Juni 2016)

Veralia schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einmal darüber nachgedacht und werde dem Vorschlag von Wired folgen! So über Eck, ohne eine Schräge, ist doch besser für mein Zimmer.
> 
> In welchem Programm hast du die Skizze angefertigt, Wired?


Einfach mit Windows Paint. ^^



Veralia schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas in deiner Skizze eingezeichnet. Normalerweise müsste dort, wo der rote Kreis ist, ein Tischbein sein. Da wäre es allerdings schön, wenn dort keines ist. Wie kann ich trotzdem für Stabilität sorgen? Die beiden Tischplatten im 90° Winkel miteinander verbinden? Und wenn ja, hätte wer einen Link zu soetwas, was ich dann brauche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das is ne Sache über die man dann wirklich etwas nachdenken muss, hmmm.


----------



## SimonG (21. Juni 2016)

Veralia schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas in deiner Skizze eingezeichnet. Normalerweise müsste dort, wo der rote Kreis ist, ein Tischbein sein. Da wäre es allerdings schön, wenn dort keines ist. Wie kann ich trotzdem für Stabilität sorgen? Die beiden Tischplatten im 90° Winkel miteinander verbinden? Und wenn ja, hätte wer einen Link zu soetwas, was ich dann brauche?



So einen ähnlichen Tisch haben wir daheim mal gebaut. Wir haben das Problem damals umgangen und den Tisch aus einem Stück geschnitten. Das hat ziemlich gut funktioniert. Tischbeine haben wir nur in den Ecken und der Tisch ist stabil. Problematisch ist halt, dass es die Holzplatten nicht in so vielen Größen gibt, sodass man am am Ende relativ viel Holz übrig hat. Wir haben aus dem Rest noch einen kleineren Tisch gebaut.

Ich hänge noch eine (nicht maßstabsgetreue) Skizze von dem Tisch an. Die Maße sind geschätzt.

Als Material haben wir eine ca. 3 cm dicke Multiplexplatte (Buche glaube ich). Eine etwas dünnere Platte hätte wahrscheinlich auch gereicht. Die Tischbeine waren aus dem Baumarkt.

Die Gesamtkosten waren vermutlich knapp 200 €, wenn man Holzöl und Material, was wir noch rumliegen hatten mitrechnet. Nicht ganz billig, ja - aber ich sage es hat sich gelohnt. Immerhin passt der Tisch jetzt perfekt an seinen Platz.

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit den Tisch mit einem Metallgestell zu unterstützen. Dazu habe ich kürzlich diesen Artikel (englisch) gesehen. Dort werden zwei Tischplatten mit Schrauben und Leim verbunden.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2016)

Bau doch aus Kantholz einen Rahmen auf welchem die Tischplatten aufliegen. Schützt auch gegen durchbiegen der Platten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brau = Kantholz (~5cm)
Schwarz = Tischbeine
Rot = Kanthölzer mit Winkel verbinden


PS: wie Gross soll das Ding denn werden?


----------



## Veralia (21. Juni 2016)

So, ich habe nun mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Entschuldigt die Unordnung! Das wird mir natürlich mit dem neuen Tisch nieeeee passieren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also mein Plan ist es, den Schreibtisch den ich bereits habe weiter vorzurücken etwa bis an den Lichtschalter. Dann kommt in die entstehende Lücke - die gesamte Heizung entlang - ein einfacher Linnmon von Ikea mit den Maßen 200x60cm. Mein derzeitiger Tisch hat die Maße 150x75 und ist ebenfalls ein Linnmon.

Wie ihr sehen könnt habe ich nicht unbedingt ein riesiges Zimmer. Die Wände sind außerdem auch nicht einfach gerade, wie auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen. Wer baut so etwas?

Und wahrscheinlich habe ich auch den besten Ausblick ever, in das Schlafzimmer einer anderen Person. Und.. Naja. Sie in meines.


Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Könnte das wohl gut aussehen?


----------



## Veralia (21. Juni 2016)

//EDIT

Ich habe noch ein paar Stunden damit verbracht, ein wenig herum zu basteln.

So soll es dann am Ende aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei dem Tisch links handelt es sich um einen Linnmon 150x75 mit zwei ALEX Schubladenelementen und einem ALEX Aufsatz

Oben am Fenster steht ein Linnmon 200x60 mit 5 einfachen ADILS Beinen, wobei das 5. Bein nicht in der Zeichnung vorhanden ist. Dies befindet sich aber etwa in der Hälfte auf 1m und wird den Tisch mittig stützen.

Die roten Kreise sind Bohrungen mit einem Durchmesser von 6cm, durchgeführt mit einer Lochsäge
Der grüne Kreis ist ebenfalls eine Bohrung mit 6cm Durchmesser, die Farbe hat nichts zu bedeuten.


Meine Frage ist nun: Ist das Ganze noch stabil genug?

Ich habe Videos gesehen, in denen es offenbar kein Problem ist:

How To Improve Your Cable Management - YouTube
How To Drill A Hole In An IKEA Linnmon Desk - YouTube


Ich würde mich über ein paar Heimwerkertipps freuen! Danke euch!


----------



## thomasemil (22. Juni 2016)

www.knastladen.de | Tische

schau mal hie haben deutsche Qualität zu guten Preisen

www.knastladen.de | Bildschirmarbeitsplatze
zb.
www.knastladen.de | Bildschirmarbeitsplatz rechteckig 1600 x 800 x 680 - 760 mm  Ahorn/Multiplex mit schwarzem Gestell finde ich ganz hübsch

Dort giebt es passende PC Halterungen vorrausgesetzt du möchtest sowas


----------



## Veralia (22. Juni 2016)

Das ist mir echt ein wenig zu teuer und passt farblich überhaupt nicht zum Rest meiner Einrichtung.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Konzept brauchst du doch nur einen 2ten Tisch?! Ne passende Tischplatte und Beine in der richtigen Länge und gut. Wozu die beiden Teile dauerhaft verbinden? Tischplatten gibts bei Ikea genug wenns billig sein soll, Beine auch.
Würde nicht den kompletten Schreibtisch neu kaufen.


----------



## Veralia (22. Juni 2016)

Richtig. Meinen jetzigen Tisch behalte ich natürlich und kaufe nur einen - den an der Heizung mit 2m Länge. 

Dauerhaft verbinden möchte ich sie gar nicht, worum es mir geht sind die Bohrungen, um dort die Kabel vom PC und von den Monitoren durchzustecken, damit es eben ordentlich und sauber aussieht. 

Da mache ich mir allerdings Sorgen um die Stabilität. Hält so eine Tischplatte von Ikea das aus? Ich will auf keinen Fall, dass irgendwann der Tisch irgendwo durchknackt und meine ganze Hardware durch den Sturz das zeitliche segnet.


----------



## Wired (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hab meine Platte zwar von OBI mit angepassten Maßen und ist aus "Pressholz", dafür aber hat meine Tischplatte eine Stärke von 39mm/40mm. Die Platte (meine is 102mmx90mm) würde denk sogar ein 900D sammt verbauter Hardware halten.

Jedenfalls fragte ich vor Kauf direkt nach darauf bekam ich die Antwort das man damit alles machen kann.


----------



## Veralia (26. Juni 2016)

Okay, vielen Dank!

Am 30. bekomme ich nun den Tisch geliefert.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei einer Sache noch helfen? Und zwar würde ich gerne folgendes Gerät unter der Tischplatte befestigen: Power Manager Boos RC7, Steckdosenanzahl: 7 - conrad.de | 000998662

Wie könnte ich das am besten machen? So wie ich das sehe, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

A: Das Gehäuse abschrauben, 4 Löcher in den Deckel bohren, Deckel anschrauben und dann das Gerät wieder zusammen schrauben. Oder..

B: Mit Winkeln arbeiten. Z-Winkel? Habt ihr da etwas passendes? Das Gerät hat eine Höhe von etwa 7cm.


Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Wired (27. Juni 2016)

Ich frag mich eher wie du an die Schalter (Taster) ran kommten willst wenn das Ding auf der Unterseite der Tischplatte montiert ist. 
Oder meinst du an der vorderen Kante?


----------



## Veralia (27. Juni 2016)

Vordere Kante natürlich


----------

